# Warning for horse owners!!!!!!!!



## luvlacey (Mar 10, 2012)

To all horse owners around Dorking/Leatherhead and Surrey area's.

Please keep a close eye on your horses as some sick idiots have been attacking horses by cutting off their tails or slicing through their back leg tendons resulting in agony for the horse and finally having to be euthanised.

Don't panic but please keep a look out for the safety of these lovely animals.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

luvlacey said:


> To all horse owners around Dorking/Leatherhead and Surrey area's.
> 
> Please keep a close eye on your horses as some sick idiots have been attacking horses by cutting off their tails or slicing through their back leg tendons resulting in agony for the horse and finally having to be euthanised.
> 
> Don't panic but please keep a look out for the safety of these lovely animals.


Oh god this is awful! Hope the b*****ds are caught ...


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

OMG How horrible - there really are some sick weirdo's out there!!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Where is the evidence for this, asked my vet today, heard nothing of it. We are on the sussex/ surrey boarders.


----------



## luvlacey (Mar 10, 2012)

1 horse in Dorking an 2 horses in Leatherhead had to be PTS due to these sicko's.
It's probably unlikely to happen anywhere else, but would rather warn people in case.


----------



## BootBuckle (Jun 6, 2012)

Its sad when ppl do this to harmless animals. Man was made to take care of animals, not harm them. and this is just plain torture


----------

